# First big fight in my Kayak



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Went to Rudee saturday night, late. Fished the rocks at the entrance. hooked about a 25 '' striper on a storm, big deal huh?

Went back to see what was happening around the dock lights, nothing but taylors smashing glass minnows and silver sides.

When I was going underneath the bridge, i flipped a grub on a 1/8th oz jighead right next to the pilings. When it sank to the bottom, something grabbed it instantaneously and started to shake its head. i thought that i had finally scored a big grey. I was using 8 lbs test and a small bass rod, small shimano reel (solstace). Line started to go off the reel so I tighted don the drag a bit and proceded to take a sleigh ride. This fish was massive, and just kept taking line anyway.
I got a glimpse of it on the surface and it turned out to be a 34 inch blue, chopper, man was it massive!
This thing took me all over the place, and tried to get under the pilings, slammed me against the wall, you name it, it did it. 
Finally landed the monster, and it was throughly played out. Didn't have a net, so I grabbed it by the gills. Pretty fish, and a hell of a time. 
Not bad for eight lbs test though, and not having a net.
I think it weighed every bit of eight lbs. Beauty!  
TC


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Way to go TC!

I'm sure that was one whale of a fight on light tackle, but worth every minute!

Nice Catch!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

bluefish is pound per pound one of the best fighting fish... way to go TC. I'm waiting for my first cheasapeake bay sleigh ride myself...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Nice'un!

Them blues will pull ya around......

TC...if ya like them jetty's ...you'd love the ones @ Little Creek...what's your schedule lookin like?...

We need ta get up


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

TC, get yourself one of these for 30 dollars... has a weight and tape measure... easy way to control a bluefish... 

digitaldagger.com is selling it for 30 dollars, while kayakfishingstuff was selling a similar one for 100 dollars. I'm not sure if they are the same model or not.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

The one in the pic retails for $100, $30 is a freeking deal!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

you can get the 60lb one for 40 dollars, one in the picture is only 26lbs...


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

TC, sounds like a blast !! Did the same thing with those toothy critters on the outside of the Lesner a couple weeks ago. Add to that story a ragging outgoing current and 6lb. test equipment. I hope to get back in them a couple days this week after work.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

*Thanks Guys...*

Yeah, there was a war going on in Rudee.
Al, sorry dude, but I got mid terms this week. 
Sporadically fishing in between studying for three classes.
July 30th is my last exam for a year and a half.
Then I'll be on the water constantly.  
TC


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Jay, those big blues are still at Lesner under the lights. I was there Saturday night and my buddy went last night and we both got into blues up to 30". 

Tom


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Ordered the fish lipper(pic above) and 2 bags of fishbite bloodworms Monday night and the package arrived this morning... lipper seems like a decent quality, still need field testing. 

total was 50 bucks with 30 for lipper, 7 for each fishbite and 6 for shipping.

highly recommend Rich at www.digitaldagger.com


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

TC,

Good deal loosewheel  Did you catch it on that grub you showed me that you were scoring from OE ? What color/type grub was that again ??

Help a brother out  

`bucket


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

You guessed it Bucket. They are my SECRET WEAPON. The trick for the specklyyellomouts is to use a really light jighead in Rudee. Blues this time of year tear them to shreds though. 
TC


----------

